# Cedar Point Amusement Park HalloWeekends 2013 Pictures and Videos



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

They did a really good job designing this customized hearse for the front entrance! A must see ^o^ There's also a great boarder rope fence idea shown that they used to keep people away from it. Grave digger shovels in a metal pail of dirt (quick cement) with a rope tied to them. https://cedarpointhalloweekends420.shutterfly.com/pictures/62


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

*Skeleton Props Cedar Point Amusement Park HalloWeekends*

They have the different departments at the park create their own skeleton prop displays each season https://cedarpointhalloweekends420.shutterfly.com/pictures/80


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

*Tombstones Cedar Point Amusement Park HalloWeekends Gallery*

A really small sampling of custom tombstones they make. They have a whole bunch of ones dedicated to defunct rides. I don't have pics of those but Pirate Ride is pretty cool https://cedarpointhalloweekends420.shutterfly.com/pictures/130


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

*Giant 'Master Skull' Cedar Point Amusement Park HalloWeekends*

It's a prop they built for an outdoor walk-thru haunt. This is shown during the day. His eyes light up red at night. They've since changed it to a steam punk design theme that's copper colored with a gear-shaped monocle. If I get a chance I'll post that. It's quite different. They had a guy in the left tower with a mic talk like Master Skull (is what they call the prop) is talking to the crowd. You get the right guy in there and it's pretty funny. I'm not sure they do that anymore. https://cedarpointhalloweekends420.shutterfly.com/pictures/150


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

*Gargoyle Prop Cedar Point Amusement Park HalloWeekends Pics*

A large gargoyle they used to have at the main entrance. It had a fog machine behind it. I wish they still did it. They go to trade shows. So they probably bought it from a vendor https://cedarpointhalloweekends420.shutterfly.com/pictures/153


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That "Tony and Tyler - blog, blog, blog" stone is a hoot And that's one wicked-looking gargoyle.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Here's some pics of one of the HalloWeekends parades they have on the main Midway. Might inspire some costumes or props https://cedarpointhalloweekends420.shutterfly.com/pictures/157

Tony Clark from that blog tombstone is driving the hearse. He was radio and TV personality before he became the PR media guy.

A lot of full time employees are in the parade such as the lady driving the Dragula-style coffin is a Live entertainment director. The tombstone on the front of it is from Walmart. I know because I have one ^o^

The ladies in the pumpkins are on those electric wheel chair scooters.

One of the inflatables ended up in the lake lol

The grey stone monster moves his arms, head and jaws and makes noises. I saw one at a trade show on the Internet. I think it was like $20k

I got crazy tilting the camera because well I just did lol You know you've taken too many photos of the park when you start tilting the camera just for the heck of it.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

*Cedar Point Pirate Ship Stern*

The stern section of a prop at the entrance of Cedar Point Amusement Park's HalloWeekends Cut Throat Cove outdoor walk-thru haunt.

The canons and windows with silhouettes light up at night. They only built that section. No need (or budget) to build an entire ship. I took a couple at night. One shows silhouettes in the windows lit up at night

Anything I post about CP, btw, is to give you ideas based on how an amusement park that's been doing it for 16yrs does it.

https://cedarpointhalloweekends420.shutterfly.com/pictures/287


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I added Signage in the "Graphic Design" hauntforum Section


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I added pics of how they protect their outdoor foggers inside Jobox brand metal containers. they tape the hole during the day. This year they used Froggy's fog Juice. The bottle comes inside a 5 gallon bucket https://cedarpointhalloweekends420.shutterfly.com/pictures/145


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

*Zombie Plinko*


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

OMG I've never seen so many skellies!


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

And that's just some of them. I'd say about 75-80%. Now a park full of Blucky's. That's what I want to see ^o^

Here's a video of the train ride skeleton props that stay up the entire year (for quite a number of years) called Boneville. It starts about 40 seconds in 'til near the end


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

*Pirate Ships: One a Stern. Two Full. Pics.*

A Pirate ship prop of the stern for an outdoor walk-thru haunt entrance at Cedar Point by the Maverick roller coaster. A professional prop. They only needed to build the stern for a haunt entrance. You can see how the windows light up silhouettes. It's too bad they couldn't build the entire thing.

https://cedarpointhalloweekends420.shutterfly.com/pictures/287


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW they look fantastic!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Those are elaborate!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nicely done! I like the lighting at night for the first ship.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Lot of good workmanship!


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Here's a clip of the lighting of the professional prop at night.






The song they usually play at the Cut Throat Cove haunt entrance is "Shipping up to Boston" by the Dropkick Murphys. I hesitated to record that one because either youtube replaces the music at worst or at best they put a link to amazon/ iTunes. I prefer the latter. But I have no control over which fwiw. Search for it though. It's a rousing song for this theme.

I wonder what they did with the parade floats after it was over. It was for a Labor Day parade in my neighborhood. But I immediately started picturing them with some skellies. The red eyes in the Jolly Roger make it pop. I found a giant skull and X Bones flag at a halloween store a few years ago. Just begging to be used :

Anyway a lot of haunters are into pirates/ships and do a nice job themselves. I thought this may offer some inspiration. Or a challenge 

"You're gonna need a bigger boat."


----------



## crazy xmas (Oct 12, 2013)

Now that is cool!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

They are cool. Don't know who the neck would be crazy enough to build a shipwreck in their yard!


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

If you mean the first one in the gallery and the video clip. It’s at a huge amusement park. One of the largest parks in the world and definitely the U.S. Cedar Point (I’m going to HalloWeekends today wohoo - -I only live 45 mi away. fwiw to browse I have other pics of the event “Cedar Point Amusement Park HalloWeekends Pictures” and “Pro Signage Cedar Point Amusement Park HalloWeekends Gallery”). So they only needed to build half of it for an outdoor haunted trail underneath a roller coaster. They have on-site and off-site places to store props.

The others were floats for a parade on display in a fancy park.

The other thread I posted “Pirate Ship Breaking Through a House” was definitely a guy who was adventurous enough so-to-speak to have it busting out of his house. I say if you’re gonna do it. Do it. And he sure did!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Fright Zone ... I was just being silly ... I already built a shipwreck in my front yard. LOL Mine isn't as big or fancy, but I'm happy with it. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

ahhh gotcha! I'll have to look at your website link in your signature : Joke: What's a pirate's favorite food. Aarrrby's


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Here's one a lady showed me that's pretty good for being unfinished plywood. It's got a nice shape to it. Fairly compact. She keeps it to the essentials. She doesn't go overboard (get it!) The lady who uploaded it lives next door to her Mom. So they put haunts up in -both- yards. How cool is that. I don't know if she asked her Mom if she could use her yard. Or if her Mom decorates her own yard :






btw, I'll add some more pics of the Cedar Point pirate ship I took. I have some of the backside. Up-close details. And where it's at in relation to the roller coaster next to it. I knocked on it and it's hard to tell what material it is. I don't think it's wood except for supports in the back.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Fright Zone said:


> ahhh gotcha! I'll have to look at your website link in your signature : Joke: What's a pirate's favorite food. Aarrrby's


It's in the showroom. I haven't added much to my website about the new shipwreck.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=37724

Cute joke!


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Bump (in the night).

I added a boatload (40) pics of the stern section Pirate ship professional prop built for an outdoor walk-thru haunt entrance at Cedar Point by the Maverick roller coaster. They only needed to build the stern for a haunt entrance. You can see how the windows light up silhouettes.

I added a lot of photos of the area in context, medium, close-up and behind the prop shots (is why I'm bumping this up) ie. a lot of work went into this. Both the prop and sharing the pics 

https://cedarpointhalloweekends420.shutterfly.com/pictures/287

And as a reminder to keep it all together, a video clip of it lit up with a professional par can and ships rigging gobo pattern at night. (The par can pro lighting is in one of the photos.)






I hope you enjoy and may you be inspired


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

*Pirate vs British War Ship Detailed Parade Float Props*

A local high school built two impressively darn-near life-sized ship parade props.

The Jolly Roger is especially cool.

Since there's a lot of Pirate haunters this should be seen. May you be inspired.

https://misc420.shutterfly.com/155

Note: for those who recognize it, I had this in my Cedar Point Props thread that showed a couple of Pirate Stern prop pics. I added (40) photos to that gallery. So this one needs it's own thread.

Take a jaunt over to "Cedar Point Amusement Park HalloWeekends Pictures and Videos" to take a gander at the professional stern prop and its impressive details and back side holding it up if you wish. It's worth a look (and my time sharing these  is why I don't want them to slip thru the cracks and into Davey Jones locker : )


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thread bumping violates forum rules.



Fright Zone said:


> Note: for those who recognize it, I had this in my Cedar Point Props thread that showed a couple of Pirate Stern prop pics. I added (40) photos to that gallery. So this one needs it's own thread.


Also your Cedar Point threads have been merged to comply with the 1 thread per haunt per year rule.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I'll PM to clarify.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Edit: See the post below for the edited version of the info I wanted to share about the Screamsters...


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

This may give you a scare tactic prop, mask/appliance, or wig idea.

He's a regular employee that is a Screamster in an outdoor haunt during the annual HalloWeekends event.

He uses a trash can because the park has one ever 20-30 feet apart. He sometime rides it like a trash can rodeo.

There's also an annotated link part way through to a video where he scares a little girl. Pretty funny. Watch how he backs off though so as not to be too intimidating.






P.S. I put a lot of videos of my Screamster friends on my other channel a few years ago if you're interested in seeing what they do and how they do it in charactter. Haunt Slider Cyrus, Fright Zone Mr. Kane, CarnEVIL Chainsaws Mike the Mechanic, and Red Light Green Light Fright Zone (abbreviated titles)are good ones to watch and learn from https://www.youtube.com/user/amusement420/search?query=screamsters

P.S.S. There's also a lot of videos including professional promos of how they put their appliances on, get them airbrushed, costumed, and ready to go to their zones (long search URL) https://www.youtube.com/results?sea...0j1.13.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.H8p_M78AwiA

P.S. This ended up being a double-post of sorts somehow. I may have thought the first one was edited and showed up as the second instead. I don't know how to delete the first one fwiw But there's the info. Hope it helps.


----------

